

The New Poor - bydo
https://medium.com/@laurajeanmoore/the-new-poor-6b88647c649c

======
paulhauggis
"Not only do the New Poor have the same skin color and/or cultural habits of
white moneyed individuals and their families, but they are also socially-
linked to those individuals and families by virtue of their educational
backgrounds."

Please stop linking to these racist articles.

~~~
sparrowmaxx
i wouldn't call this racist at all. rich people are, by percentage, mostly
white.

~~~
paulhauggis
Well, if you said a large percentage of minorities commit crimes in a certain
area of the country, based on statistics, you would be called 'racist'.

It's the world we live in.

~~~
paulhauggis
Downvoting this is exactly what I am talking about: generalizing that whites
are rich is fine, but generalizing that minorities are poor or commit crimes
is not.

It's extremely hypocritical and I just can't take someone seriously that has
these sorts of views.

